

Calculated Web Development with Soulver App - rachelbaker
http://rachelbaker.me/calculated-web-development-with-soulver/
Soulver allows me to calculate CSS element sizes and spacing quickly, improving my front-end development workflow.
======
vjeux
I started an implementation of soulver in html and js if you are interested.
The fundations are there, need to finish the grammar and implement all the
rules :)

<https://github.com/vjeux/soulver.js>

~~~
rachelbaker
Very cool!

